# Moosin' MMA: Rafael Natal vs Travis Lutter



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

win this one luttross


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We're losing money tonight, Natal wins it by 1st round TKO.

how it went down...




Round 1: Lutter latches onto a single leg and doggedly goes after a takedown, pressing Natal to the fence for over a minute. Sapo finally breaks free and goes after Lutter with head kicks and teeps. Natal doubles Lutter over with a kick, then blasts him with a left hand. Lutter goes fetal and Sapo finishes it with hammerfists.

Rafael "Sapo" Natal (12-2) def. Travis Lutter (10-6) via TKO (punches) R1 4:12

link


----------

